# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  01/10/2012 Fire Dongle Big Update On Alcatel Mtk And Android

## mohamed73

*What's News*   *Big Update On Alcatel Mtk & Android  Models*   *+Biggest database of Pids*   *New Models Added :*   *OT-1801* *OT-322D* *OT-993
OT-991* *OT-991x*  *OT-991D*  *OT-991A*  *OT-991S* *OT-918* *OT-918x* *OT-918D*  *OT-918A*  *OT-918N*  *OT-918D*  *More Update On the Way , If You have Some Alcatel Android Who Nobody Support them please Contact Us *

----------

